# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Tenniselleboog/Epicondylitis Lateralis - Artikelen

## Agnes574

*Tenniselleboog / Epicondylitis Lateralis*

Een tenniselleboog wordt ook wel een tennisarm of een epicondylitis lateralis genoemd. Het begint met een peesonsteking aan de elleboog. De pijn is direct voelbaar aan de buitenkant van de elleboog en kan uitstralen naar de onderarm en pols. Wanneer je de trekspieren van de pols en hand aanspant doemen de pijnklachten op. Dit gebeurd bijvoorbeeld wanneer je iets wilt oppakken. Het kan ook zijn je krachtverlies hebt aan die arm. 

Mensen in de leeftijd tussen de 35 en 55 jaar hebben meer kans om een tenniselleboog te krijgen. Dit komt doordat de pezen stijver en droge worden naarmate men ouder wordt. 

*Oorzaak*
Een coninue lichte aanspanning van de strekspieren is vaak de oorzaak van een tenniselleboog. Het kan dus heel gelijdelijk ontstaan. De spieren en het peesweefsel krijgen dan niet voldoende rust om zich te ontspannen. Daarbij komt dat de doorbloeding dan ook niet meer goed loopt, omdat de spieren hun eigen bloedtoevoer en bloedafvoer afsluiten. Vervolgens gaan de hersenen zich aanpassen aan de situatie om tijdens de rust de spier steeds aan te zetten tot spanning. Op die manier kunnen de spieren en het peesweefsel zich niet meer herstellen. 

*Onderzoek*
Wanneer je merkt dat je pijnklachten hebt aan je elleboog, onderarm en/of pols kun je een makkelijke test thuis uitvoeren, namelijk: een stoel bovenhands oppakken. Wanneer dit pijn veroorzaakt, kun je bij de huisarts langs gaan. De huisarts zal een lichamelijk onderzoek doen met bewegingstesten. Als het dan nog niet duidelijk is kan ervoor gekozen worden om een röntgenfoto of een neurologisch onderzoek te doen. 

*Risico's*
Je kunt er lang mee doorlopen als de behandelingen niet aanslaan.

*Behandeling*
Er kunnen verschillende behandelingen worden gedaan. De meesten zijn gericht op de ontsteking, zoals onstekingsontremmers slikken en het inspuiten van corticosteroïden (een ontstekingsremmend middel). Dit laatste helpt kort, maar de pijn zal weer terugkomen. Dit omdat de onsteking uiteindelijk verdwijnt en er juist meer aan de hand is vanweg geen goede doorbloeding. 

Er kan volledige rust worden voorgeschreven, eventueel door de elleboog in te gipsen voor 4 tot 6 weken. Dit blijkt weinig tot geen effect te hebben, omdat de structuur van de pees zal verslechteren door beperkte bewegingsmogelijkheid.

Fysiotherapie kan goed resultaten bieden. Oefeningen worden gedaan en de pijnlijke plek kan gemasseerd worden.

Al met al zijn de vorige behandelingen gericht op de symptomen van de tenniselleboog. Je kunt beter de oorzaak aanpakken en dan verdwijnen vanzelf de syptomen, waaronder de peesonsteking. Fibrosetherapie kan echter goed helpen, omdat de informatie naar de hersenen weer normaal wordt. De peesstructuur wordt geoptimaliseerd en de spanning in de onderarm genormaliseerd. 

*Links bij dit Artikel*
- tenniselleboog.nl 
- ziekenhuis.nl

----------

